# Stanky Grease



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Did a little fishing. Grouper, mahi, wahoo and caught 2 snapper which was enough


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Well dang!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Who needs snapper when you got that!!

For bait maybe. Well done. Pretty fishes.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

McPig lol nice grouper capt.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Somebody is giving Jason a run for his money with that shirt! Hell, the whole outfit is awesome.

Nice catch btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I do agree. I'd toss back those Snapper and keep the rest. Nice.
Whyme


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a fish finder screen shirt.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Nice catch*

Great catch why doesn't anyone look really happy.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's one more. Yall don't be hate'n on that outfit


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

ebbtide said:


> Great catch why doesn't anyone look really happy.


That was happy face. I had been up since 3:45 and by the pics I was worn out


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Quality fish. Nice catch


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That Yellow Edge Grouper is some fine table fare!!
Really nice catch and Cool outfit


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great fish. Is the little guy the same angry big buck killer from the hunting section of the forum? Great job out there!


----------

